# Hi Kitty



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

FD you must be a professional photographer at heart!!! The 1st, 3rd and 4th ones in particular, I think, are exceptional. 
PS how does Paris get along with your kitties?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Your lavender walls just make her color POP! Beautiful pics!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, thanks! I have loved photography since a child when my mother cursed me for using up a film in a matter of minutes... haha! I got some good shots as a child too though, learning with film (and a cursing mother) meant I HAD to try and frame the photo to be worth while... While I _adore_ the digital age for photographing, meaning I can take *as many* photos as I really really want, I do wonder about the skills of many "photographers" who have only ever learned with the throw-away style that digital encourages... Boring snap-shots are, well, boring! LOL!

And Paris loves to chase cats if they're outside, but Jasmine in particular doesn't care what Paris does and just swaggers about regardless of the swooping poodle. Freyja is inclined to run to a corner or edge and then tell Paris to *F* off. Inside, Jasmine will alternate from swiping at the poodle fluff as she passes by (you should have seen the look on Jazz's face the first time she tried that, and found her claws went sailing straight through all the fluff without connecting to anything as she'd expected!) or snuggling up with her on the floor. Freyja ignores the silly fluffy thing entirely when indoors. Paris pretty much ignores them both when inside, though she'll accept Jasmines nose kisses with a look of "help me mum!"... hahaha!

I LOVE the lighting in that room now! lol. And I was inspired again...

Freyja:



















And another of Jasmine:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Wow!_ You work the same photo magic with kitties as with poodles! lovely shots!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

These pictures are awesome FD!  I love your cat!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

What a beautiful appleheaded girl! Are her points lilac?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, appleheaded is generally used for siamese, not burmese...! And no their points are lilac, *they* are lilac... burmese do have points, to a degree, but they're not a 'pointed' breed like the siamese... so they're simply known as lilacs, not lilac points!  They are tortoise-shell too, so have mottled tortie markings all over, though theyr'e faint on the pale lilac background and you can really only see them on their slightly darker faces. 

Another of Freyja from last night


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

flyingduster - that is so interesting! I love learning about the differences between breeds. She is just such a stunning color!


----------

